# DP/DR are not "new" disorders - see chronology from my website



## Guest (Sep 16, 2013)

Many here have stated that they have felt DP and DR are something new, "due to modern society" and this is not true. I have compiled a brief chronology of DP research starting in the 1800s and this doesn't scratch the surface. Also, early research into what is nowcalled DID (formerly MPD) has roots back in the *1600s.* (At that time it was belileved to be related to sleepwalking).

http://www.dreamchil...dpdhistory.html

This is strictly my attempt to contradict theories that DP/DR has not been researched for centuries, with theories switching back and forth, and finally taking a very different turn with Signmund Freud (repressed memories, etc.)

We have a long way to go.

If anyone sees terrible mistakes in spelling and grammar please tell me, lol. I am blind going over this stuff.

This is not the final, final, final version, but close enough.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks Selig. *I have heard that comment so many times (seen it on this board and others) *I figured I needed to sort it out. The actual history however is so detailed. People say that DP/DR are caused by the overwhelming nature of Modern Society. Nope, it was tougher I think living in the Middle Ages myself, LOL.

I had to pick out the key events. For some reason the French for centuries have been interested in "altered states of consciousness" -- deja vu, jamais vu, out of body sensations, DP/DR, DID, etc.

Oh, I found it amazing that the earliest cases of DID were seen in the 1600s, but these cases were considered very rare. Then over time they were determined to be "dementia praecox" or schizophrenia, then they got lost in the psychoanalytic shuffle, and finally got lost again until maybe 30 years ago. Frustrating.

Hey this is research for a class anyway.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2013)

Susto said:


> pretty obvious since humans exist DP existed


Well, you don't have to read it.

On the other hand, I have read this about 6 times in the past month HERE. I have even read on FaceBook that PTSD only existed after the Vietnam War. It has been known since the dawn of time and of wars ... "battle fatigue" "war neurosis" "shell shock" -- it was first CALLED PTSD in veterans of the Vietnam War.

I was also tired of getting the same question in my website email all the time. AND as I said, this is also research for a class.

Forgive me for bothering you.


----------



## Ruhtra (Aug 14, 2013)

> Who the hell said that? Hahaha. Pretty easy to do some research and see people have been experiencing it for ages.


Hum, yeah, I wonder who made such a silly statement... : p

Thanks, The Cat.


----------



## Maye546123 (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

